# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Neff] κεραμικό τζαμι εστίας βοήθεια

## mtzag

Εβαλα ενα ταψι αλουμινιου στην κεραμικη εστια για να θερμανω σοδα φαγητου και να την κανω ανθρακικη σοδα.
Ομως απο την πολη θερμοκρασια ελιωσε το αλουμινιο και εγινε ενα σωμα με το ματι της εστιας
με αποτελεσμα οταν πηγα να το βγαλω ειχε κολησει με το κεραμικο τζαμι και πηρε μαζι μου μερικα κοματακια τζαμιου.
Το τζαμι δεν εκανε τρυπα απλα εχει λακακια τωρα.
Τα κοματακια που βγηκανε τα εχω.

Πανω στο τζαμι ειχε λιωσει το αλουμινιο και ειχε γινει ενα σωμα ετσι εριξα λιγο υδρπψλωρικο οξυ και ξεκολλησε το αλουμινιο που ειχε κολησει πανω
αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει με τα λακακια και το χασμα της γυαλαδας του τζαμιου.

Αυτο επισκευαζετε με καποιο υλικο ωστε να βαλω πανω τα κοματακια και καποιο υλικο και να σφραγισει κατι σαν αυτο που διαφημιζουνε με το car glass ?
Σε περιπτωση που δεν γινετε κατι τετοιο που μπορω να αγορασω το τζαμι της εστιας και οχι ολη την εστια?
Σε τζαμαδες θα βρω να μου κοψουνε τετοιο τζαμι στις διαστασεις που θα τους πω αν δεν βρω ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ για το Car glass !! αλλά στην διαφήμιση αν πρόσεξα καλά εκτός το υλικό βάζουν και ένα ειδικό εργαλείο σαν βεντούζα που δεν ξέρω τι κάνει .. φαντάζομαι θα είναι για να δημιουργήσει κενό για αποφυγή φυσαλίδων στο υλικό. 

Για αρχή κάνε ερώτηση σύμφωνα με το μοντέλο σου αν υπάρχει περίπτωση αλλαγής μόνο του τζαμιού . αν και το βλέπω χλωμό .

Αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτά τα τζάμια πυρίμαχα ... γίνονται παραγγελίες σε (τζαμάδες) σε ότι διαστάσεις θέλεις και πάχος . αλλά αργεί η διαδικασία. τέτοια παραγγέλνουν κάποιοι που έχουν σπάσει π.χ. σε σόμπες πετρελαίου κτλ

Από εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω αν τα έχουν και σε φιμέ κτλ και τι προδιαγραφές αντοχής ορίων θερμοκρασίας αντέχουν .. νομίζω αν ρωτήσεις αυτούς που τα ετοιμάζουν με παραγγελία θα σου πουν και την γνώμη τους για την περίπτωση σου

----------


## leosedf

Μάνο η ρητίνη που βάζουν στα τζάμια αυτοκινήτων είναι... πλαστικό. Οπότε δεν παίζει.
Καλύτερα να πάρεις καινούριο τζάμι η εστία.
Για τέτοιες δουλειές χρησιμοποιούμε φούρνο και όχι μάτια σιδερένια/κεραμικά.
Βασικά δεν το κάνουμε καν στην κουζίνα.

----------


## agis68

πρωτα απο όλα εμαθες το μαθημα σου....με το αλουμίνιο και τη σοδα! Για το μάτι θα πας σε μαγαζί με ανταλλακτικά οικιακών συσκευών, πάντως είναι ακριβά!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://pacoartcenter.gr/product.php?productid=821  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Sodium silicate είναι μαζί με κάποιο acetate που ξεχνάω ποιο είναι.
Αν το βάλει μόλις ανάψει την εστία θα αρπάξει φωτιά με τη μία.

----------


## mtzag

αν βγαλω το τζαμι και τοποθετησω τα κοματακια πανω που βγηκανε και το καψω με οξυγονο παιζει να ξανακολλησουνε ?
Σε τι θερμοκρασια λιωνει αυτο το υλικο ? λογικα πανω απο τους 2000 πρεπει να λιωνει
Το θεμα ειναι οτι θα φτιαξει η θα το χαλασω περισσοτερο ?

----------


## konman

Απο τι καταλαβαινω θελεις να συνεχισεις τα πειραματα. 
Γραψε το e-nr της κεραμικης να σου πω τιμη αλλιως αστο οπως ειναι.

----------


## ipso

Ότι και να κάνεις δεν φτιάχνει!

----------


## mtzag

μια βοηθεια για να μην κανω μεγαλυτερη ζημια..

Επειδη η εστια ειναι σε παγκο εντοιχισμενη και απο κατω εχει φουρνο πως βγαινει ?
απλα με ενα κατσαβιδι/σπατουλα την σηκωνεις η εχει απο την μερια του φουρνου βιδες ?

Το e-nr το λεει απο κατω και δεν μπορω να το δω αν δεν την ανοιξω ..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

συνήθως βγάζεις πρώτα τον φούρνο από τα πλαϊνά πηχάκια του εσωτερικά στην πόρτα που τον κρατάνε στο εντοίχισμα . αφού βγει αυτός εσωτερικά και πάνω έχει βίδες συνήθως με άγκιστρα τα ελευθερώνεις και εκείνα και είναι έτοιμη η εστία να βγει από πάνω.

----------


## simalaias

Φιλε μανο δεν γινετε τιποτα ρωτα αν σε συμφερει για αλο κρυσταλλο που δεν το πιστευω. οπότε μαλλον σε βλεπω για καινουργια εστια!

----------


## mtzag

Τελικα το αφησα ως εχει και δουλευει ενταξει γιατι δεν εχει σπασει το γυαλι ουτε εχει τρυπησει εντελως μονο αισθητικο ειναι το θεμα.
Το αλουμινιο που ειχε κολλησει το εβγαλα με υδροχλωρικο οξυ.
Ειδα στο net και κατι τιμες τρελλες για τα neff οποτε το αφηνω ως εχει αφου και ετσι θα βγαλει πολλα χρονια ακομα.
Με την ευκαιρια τετοιο τζαμι χυμα απο που μπορω να αγορασω που το θελω για μια αλλη κατασκευη ?

----------


## konman

> Με την ευκαιρια τετοιο τζαμι χυμα απο που μπορω να αγορασω που το θελω για μια αλλη κατασκευη ?



Αν υπηρχε κατι τετοιο θα ειχαμε λυσει πολλα προβληματα.

----------


## gcnick

λυπαμαι πολυ για αυτο που θα σου πω φιλε μου αλλα η μονη λυση ειναι E-nr και να παραγγειλεις το τζαμι απο την miele διοτι δεν κατασκευαζει κανεις εως τωρα τζαμια για κεραμικες εστιες ..

----------

